# Battle of the Badges



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

This is wierd.
http://www.nextticketing.com/battle2.html


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

That is interesting. I thought it was going to be the flyer I saw at work about a weight lifting comp. by BPD but this, I would say, is much more intense!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Crvtte65 said:


> That is interesting. I thought it was going to be the flyer I saw at work about a weight lifting comp. by BPD but this, I would say, is much more intense!


These things are usually a blast.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

dmackack said:


> This is wierd.
> http://www.nextticketing.com/battle2.html


What's weird? The MSP does these all the time. They just recently had one vs. Springfield and one vs. Worcester.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You can tell the big guy on the left is the trooper! He doesn't have a mustache!
(Hee Hee!)
:lol: 

The guy on the right is Mike O' Malley from Area "E", he hates every other cop but Boston P.D. He especially hates Troopers and the V.A. cops from West Roxbury.
:shock:


----------



## 1trooper1riot (Dec 3, 2003)

As of 5/24 fights have been cancelled, due to "irreconsilable differences". To be made up at a later date.


----------



## chadwick100 (May 28, 2004)

I just went to the MSP vs. Worcester. There were many good fights. They were raising money for the Worcester boy's and gir's club. A total of $75,000 was donated.


----------

